# Your Favorite Car



## Drac (Sep 15, 2007)

The recent thread about cars got me to thinking about a different kind of thread..What was your favorite car?? What about it made it your favorite car?  If  you could locate another one for a good price would you buy it??


----------



## Tames D (Sep 15, 2007)

My favorite would be my first car, a 1968 Pontiac Firebird. I think it's my favorite because it was my first car as a teenager. I've always been a Firebird fan.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 15, 2007)

My first Toyota Corolla was so very dependable...I liked it a lot! I'm not very mechanical so a reliable car ws a big deal to me. I'm now on Toyota number 3...


----------



## Gordon Nore (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm a fan of small cars, not necessarily fancy ones. My grandma's '69 Beetle, which she taught me to drive, holds a special place in my heart. It was spartan and noisy and started every single time. She started me out on country roads when I was fourteen! When I was sixteen, with my own license, she taught me navigate mountain roads and highways, as well as the streets of Vancouver, British Columbia.

I've driven the newer-model Beetle, which has many more creature comforts and a much bigger price tag than the original, but it's still fun, and it takes me back.

My current fav, as I mentioned elsewhere, is the Smart Car, but the next chance I get, I want to rent the Mini Cooper.


----------



## Drac (Sep 15, 2007)

My  two favorites were 1. 1977 Olds Regency 98..It was black with black velore seats and black carpeting..Like sitting on your couch, very comfortable..2. 1985 Olds Toronado.My first front wheel drive car..Never got stuck in Winter weather..


----------



## LawDog (Sep 15, 2007)

1966 - 396 SS Chevell, posie rear, blue with a black roof,
1967 - 389 GTO, posie rear, dark blue
2003 - Thunderbird, traction control rear, performance chip, mountain gray.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 15, 2007)

One that will never need gas and never break down at all. Do we have one of those and I'll take two.


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 15, 2007)

That's a hard question, *Drac*.  I'm assuming that you're talking about cars you've actually owned?  Or can we include those we've driven?  Or maybe just plain desire ?

From those that I've owned, I have a tie between my Mark I Ford Capri and my Vauxhall Cavalier Envoy.  

The former was a blast to drive - oversteer on demand, a bonnet that went on forever, teased you that she wasn't going to start in the rain (but finally did on her last gasp of battery power).  

The latter was a battered warhorse that just would not die, despite being hit by a bus - she had great heart that car and started every time no matter how much I ignored her (she even resisted an attempt to steal her from me).

My current car is a Nissan Mid-Life Crisis :lol: i.e. little black convertible sporty number .


----------



## Gordon Nore (Sep 15, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> My current car is a Nissan Mid-Life Crisis :lol: i.e. little black convertible sporty number .



That is so funny.


----------



## Drac (Sep 15, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> That's a hard question, *Drac*. I'm assuming that you're talking about cars you've actually owned? Or can we include those we've driven? Or maybe just plain desire ?


 
I should have been more expansive on my question..I meant cars you actually owned



Sukerkin said:


> Vauxhall Cavalier Envoy.


 
I never heard of that make..Strictly UK ???



Sukerkin said:


> My current car is a Nissan Mid-Life Crisis :lol: i.e. little black convertible sporty number .


 

Excellent...


----------



## bydand (Sep 15, 2007)

Have to stretch the definition a bit, my favorite vehicle wasn't/isn't a car, but rather my Jeep CJ5.  Fiberglass body, one piece front clip, massaged 360 V-8, raised just a smidgen, and a paint job by Paul Hatton.  I have had it for the last 24 years and still love the little thing.  Plus it is great when some young thang in their little sports car Daddy bought them pulls along side, and finds out a little Jeep which weighs 1900# and delivers 375 HP to the rear wheels isn't your Grandpa's old jeep.  Added bonus is that it NEVER runs out of power when poking through the woods roads at 10 MPH.

Running a close second would be a 1963 Olds 98 that had the BB425 and super stock transmission.  Now that was a Grandpa car that was comfortable, and would get right down the road - as long as there wasn't any corners. It cornered like a drunk Water Buffalo on roller skates.


----------



## ewhip (Sep 15, 2007)

Mine's not a "car"... it's my new Tundra...


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 16, 2007)

1967 Olds Cutlass 442


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 16, 2007)

1973-74 Volkswagon Thing was the coolest car ever made.
http://www.fototime.com/1147BB3F7FBE4B0/orig.jpg
http://www.theshagboat.com/images/Thing6.jpg

That's not mine, but I wish it were.

AoG


----------



## Gordon Nore (Sep 16, 2007)

ArmorOfGod said:


> 1973-74 Volkswagon Thing was the coolest car ever made.
> http://www.fototime.com/1147BB3F7FBE4B0/orig.jpg
> http://www.theshagboat.com/images/Thing6.jpg
> 
> ...



AoG,
I remember that car well. I've never been in one. Have you?

G


----------



## redfang (Sep 18, 2007)

79 Camaro Rallysport, dependable, fast, and it looked cool.

Liked my first car too, a 73 VW Bug: Barely could do 60mph, no heat (Which when living in Cleveland is an issue.) and with holes in the floor that allowed one to examined the road surface while underway, also had an issue once wherein the horn would sound everytime I made a right turn.


----------



## kosho (Sep 18, 2007)

The exterior styling of the *'67 Shelby GT500* was certainly like no other car to be found on the American road, thanks to roof and quarter panel air scoops, extended nose and spoilered tail. Also new for the '67 were the inclusion of the Mustang Deluxe interior, power steering, power brakes, optional air conditioning and wider variety of exterior colors - all part of an effort to appeal to a wider car-buying market. Of course, these new Shelby GT 500 still packed a punch. The GT-350 was capable of 0-50 mph in 5.6 seconds, while the *GT-500 tested at 0-50 mph in 4.9 seconds.* 

Kosho


----------



## benj13bowlin (Sep 18, 2007)

My favorite would be my first car, it was a little green toyota tercel.  It never broke down on me no matter how hard I drove it.  I even had it completely airborn once.

My second favorite would have to be my 98 camaro Z28.  It broke down several times (AC Compressor) and had problems with ther power windows and other little things, but after all the work I put into it it was so fast.  I think my best time ever was 12.36 in the 1/4.


----------



## Drac (Sep 18, 2007)

benj13bowlin said:


> My second favorite would have to be my 98 camaro Z28. It broke down several times (AC Compressor) and had problems with ther power windows and other little things, but after all the work I put into it it was so fast. I think my best time ever was 12.36 in the 1/4.


 
Damn good!!!!


----------



## morph4me (Sep 18, 2007)

1963 Chevy Impala, grey with a red interior. It was my first car and I abused the hell out of it. and it kept on going, bench seats, no seatbelts, no airbags. cost me $500.00.  I loved that car, had it for 2 years and sold it to a friend of mine when I went into the service.


----------



## crushing (Sep 18, 2007)

My favorite car to talk about is my first car.  I bought it for $800 cash with money I had saved up working at a grocery store and delivering lobsters.  It was a 1980 Ford Escort.  It had a manual choke and a single radio speaker in the middle of the top of the dashboard.  I hadn't drove a stick before I got it, so it made for a good learning experience too!  I was a teen a the time, so I thought it was cool, especially with my sailboard strapped to the top of it.

I bought a $100 Opel Rekord while stationed in Germany.  I don't know how many tours that thing had been passed on for $100 a pop.  Before I left Germany I passed it on for $100.  It barely passed inspection when I had it, so it probably didn't last much longer.  That's the car my wife learned to drive a stick in around the outside of the airfield in Babenhausen.  I thought she was going to give me whiplash!  LOL!

My other cars have been plain jane nothing much to speak of.  My most reliable car was a Chevy Lumina (car ran great forever except the yearly alternator swap out and all Luminas tend to lose at least one hubcap).


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 18, 2007)

My favorite vehicle is my 1997 Jeep Wrangler setup for some off-road fun.  As for a car, I really like my 2007 Chevy HHR 2LT.  I have driven one a couple of times over the last year and fell in love with it, so I had to go out and buy one.


----------

